# Cyclogest - Low Progesterone - When to Stop?



## takethree2010

Hi everyone,

Wonder if you can help. I am currently 13 weeks 3 days pregnant. At 5 weeks pregnant I was diagnosed with low progesterone and was put on Cyclogest suppositories. I stopped taking them yesterday as my gynae says I don't need them anymore as the placenta should have taken over. I have not had any blood tests to confirm this and I'm so worried. I know most doctors say to stop taking it at 12 weeks but I have heard stories that people have stopped at this time and they have then gone on to miscarry. I've had two previous miscarriages (both at 8 weeks). I had my 12 week scan and everything looked great.

Anyone been in this situation and do you have any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Smiler13

Hiya, 

I was on cyclogest after recurrent miscarriage and was similarly anxious about packing it in, but it was fine! 

Hope all goes well for you too.


----------



## Sherri81

I'm on prometrium which is another progesterone suppository. I am very nervous to stop them even though my dr has said the placenta has taken over by now. For both of our peace of mind though, she has kept me on them, and I still have another month to go with them. So I'll be almost 20 weeks by the time I stop. I've heard this is being extra cautious, but oh well.


----------



## 2016

I have seen lots of girls stop their progesterone around that time without a problem. I know it's scary when it is something that has kept your pregnancy going in the beginning but all should be fine. :hugs:
What dosage are you on at the moment? Can you 'wean' yourself off and just take half the dose every day for a week and then cut it out so it's not such a shock?


----------



## takethree2010

Thanks to everyone who replied.

I stopped taking it on Saturday (today is Monday) and everything seems to be ok at the moment but I've heard it takes some time to leave your body. I was on 200mg twice a day. They wouldn't prescribe me any more as they said it wouldn't be doing any good now the placenta has taken over. But how do they know the placenta has taken over? They haven't done any blood tests to check or scanned me.

I'm so worried! Didn't sleep at all last night. Keep thinking I'll start bleeding and miscarry. This is the furthest I've got and I'd be devastated to lose it now, just because I may have stopped taking the Cyclogest too soon. I wish they'd keep me on it. I've heard it doesn't do any harm and it would stop me from worrying which is probably having a bad effect on the baby.

It's so confusing!


----------



## spacelady

Hi Takethree2010,

I am also on cyclogest, I was put on 400mg twice a day and have to get a blood test every 2 weeks to monitor my levels, when I turned 12 weeks they decreased it to 1 a night and then took me off it completely, they said the same as your Dr that the placenta usually takes over at this stage. But when I got my blood test taken 2 weeks later my levels of progesterone had dropped very low, so they put me back on it. I am now 20 weeks pregnant and still get a blood test every 2 weeks and the Dr has given me a chart to monitor my levels against what they should be in a normal pregnancy. I just got results today and my progesterone has started to drop again, I have to ring my Dr in the morning but I reckon they might put me back on it twice a day.
My advise is not to worry too much, but i would definately see my dr. and say you want to get a blood test to monitor your levels but you would need to wait a week or 2 weeks to see if they have dropped. i hope I have not frightened you, I dont think you are in any immediate danger but my ferility dr said to me it is not worth taking the risk. If I can be of any more help let me know? and I really wish you all the best.
I was looking up progesterone & cyclogest on the net trying to find out why my body would still not be producing it? can't find an answer, my dr shrugged her shoulers when I asked, I guess the important thing is I am pregnant:winkwink:


----------



## gumb69

hiya, i was on cyclogest 400mg pressaries twice daily up until i was 14 weeks. 
i was petrified coming off them as i know i have low progesterone. i got my bloods done about 5 days after having come off them, and my progesterone is still high.
i'm getting my bloods taken again this wednesday, the nurses in the hospital just said why are you coming in again and i explained i have low progesterone and the consultant wants it checked. so i reckon i'll be in every week or 2 weeks.
my consultant said up to 12 weeks the progesterone reduces chance of miscarriage, after 12 week the cyclogest is given for different reasons. it is to stop you going into early labour. he said when the placenta takes over and taking the cyclogest when you don't need it can be a bad thing as it can cause diabetes. so i'm off mine as my progesterone was high, i'm sure it was because of the cyclogest.
so i'm like you, i'm off it nearly 2 weeks and it's constantly on my mind, but i'm going to be on the nurses every week to get my bloods done.
whatever gives you piece of mind, you should ask to get your bloods taken, if all else fails go to your gp and ask them to be taken. 
i'm suprised they haven't taken your bloods seeing as you were on hormonal support, they know what they are doing, but it's no harm in giving them a gentle nudge. 
let us know if you get your bloods done. best of luck xx


----------



## takethree2010

Hi Gumb and Spacelady,

Thanks for your replies. I am seeing my consultant tomorrow night so I am going to ask him to do blood tests regularly to check my progesterone. This seems like a good idea. I had no idea that being on them for too long causes diabetes. So it's probably a good job I've come off them. Hopefully they'll monitor my progesterone levels from now on. I went through a stage when I was about 6 - 8 weeks pregnant of them monitoring it but since I've been on the progesterone they haven't checked it again. Plus they probably gave up because they find it difficult to get blood out of me. They had to take it out of my wrist one time!! But I hate the way they say to just come off it without checking because everyone will be different. I'm sure that most people would be fine but I'd feel reassured if they checked it.

Will let you know what my consultant recommends.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gumb69

it's difficult for them to get blood out of me as well. they tell me to be hot when i come in as the colder you are the harder it is. my veins collapse all the time so they have to use a different arm when that collapses. they also use the smallest needle as the other needles just go straight through my veins.
best of luck with the consultant.


----------



## takethree2010

Hi again,

Went to my consultant. He had to ask someone else but the bottom line is that they've decided to put me back on progesterone, because apparently I'm the exception to the rule with having had 2 miscarriages with no reasons found for the miscarriages. I'm now back on 400 mg day untilo 20 weeks! They change their mind all the time. But he said I can't have blood tests as this isn't done and even if he did get a progesterone reading he wouldn't know if it was high or low as he has no figures to compare it against. I'm happy to be back on it. Maybe I'll be able to sleep tonight!

Will keep you informed. Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## gumb69

i'm delighted he put you back on it as it will put your mind at reast, but i'm sorry but wtf is he on about, he is a consultant of course he has figures to compare it against.
same as they do for your hcg and estrogen!!!
but look the most important thing is that you are back on it and its better to be too high than too low xx


----------



## SugarKisses

I am going to be on cyclogest untill 34 weeks IF I get that far....xx


----------



## takethree2010

Hi SugarKisses,

How come you are staying on Cyclogest until week 34? Is it to stop premature labour? I stopped taking it at 21 weeks and so far (fingers crossed) I've been fine. Although I do worry. It was like a security blanket. But by consultant says I really don't need it anymore, and to be honest, I feel a lot better without it!


----------

